# Opinions wanted - Surly Cross & Check for commuting



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

I did a brief search and didn't really find anything, 

So what do you guys think of building a cross check into a commuter bicycle with fenders/racks etc.

Or should I just go with a long haul trucker?


----------



## oops (Nov 6, 2005)

I am very happy with mine for commuting, added fenders, rear rack, panniers, panaracer pasela, and a bunch of lights..


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

would work fine... remember, LHTs <54 take 26" wheels


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

They are quite popular for that purpose and reportedly work great. I use a Gunnar cross bike for similar purposes.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

*Here's Mine...They're good.*

I recently finished mine. I set it up with 7700 DA and a Ultegra compact crank, full SKS fenders, Tubus rack, Ortlieb panniers and of course front and rear lights. The bike is heavy but still feels lively. I would build the same bike again for my 17 mile each way commute. Feel free to IM me if you want additional details.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

What kind of bar-tape is that critter?

Here's mine (sorry for the terrible camera pic). An all stock Crosscheck "complete" except for the Ritchey Carbon fork & Paul brakes. Also has SKS fenders, PB superflash & Dinotte 200L lights. It really needs a better saddle...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

j__h said:


> I did a brief search and didn't really find anything,
> 
> So what do you guys think of building a cross check into a commuter bicycle with fenders/racks etc.
> 
> Or should I just go with a long haul trucker?


Try searching again.  

Also, try the Cross-Check and Long Haul Trucker Owners' Group.

Either makes a great commuter (I chose the LHT).


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

Here is mine, got it used. The previous owner had it built in shop. For the price that complete bikes are hard to beat, you can find them for around $900. I wanted the cross check over the LHT because it is a little more sporty but you still put miles on. They are both solid bikes for the money
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/LpCojzE6nD5h9UlcFJAGxg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_38c2nql9KB0/SYt0ZNsrGBI/AAAAAAAAACU/3Wc41zn4L8k/s800/DSCF0780.JPG" /></a>


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

superjohnny said:


> What kind of bar-tape is that critter?
> 
> Here's mine (sorry for the terrible camera pic). An all stock Crosscheck "complete" except for the Ritchey Carbon fork & Paul brakes. Also has SKS fenders, PB superflash & Dinotte 200L lights. It really needs a better saddle...


How do you like the carbon fork compared to the stock fork? Why did you change the fork?
thanks


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

mbaha said:


> How do you like the carbon fork compared to the stock fork? Why did you change the fork?
> thanks


It's great actually and about 1/2 lb lighter than the stock 2lb fork. I picked it up on ebay for $115 shipped. I decided to switch after I had my bike on top of my car and drove into the garage. :mad2: It's a solid upgrade though for sure.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

superjohnny said:


> What kind of bar-tape is that critter?


Fi'zi:k 
I got it at either Excel Sports or Pro Bike Kit, I think. I am partial to the strip tapes.


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

superjohnny said:


> It's great actually and about 1/2 lb lighter than the stock 2lb fork. I picked it up on ebay for $115 shipped. I decided to switch after I had my bike on top of my car and drove into the garage. :mad2: It's a solid upgrade though for sure.


I knew there had to be a story behind it.


----------



## lonesomesteve (Mar 26, 2008)

My commuter is a Bianchi Volpe which is very similar to the Crosscheck in every way. The Long Haul Trucker is nice to, but it would be a little bit like commuting in a pickup truck. More hauling capacity than you need an more weight than you need.

I have my Volpe set up as a single speed which I love for commuting. Very trouble free and easy to maintain. The Cross Check has horizontal dropouts, so you may want to consider setting it up as a single speed if your commute isn't too hilly.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*I had one*

until I drove into the garage with the bike on the roof rack! OUCH! It was a great commuter, which I bought as a complete bike. I had trouble finding a replacement X-Check in my size, so I went with the SOMA DOuble Cross. Nicer tubes, (but probably built in the same factory). There are some subtle differnces between the two, but both have been great commuters. Check 'em both out! If you go with the Surly, Webcyclery will set you up and no sales tax.


----------

